# How can I help my cat with a headache?



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

My cats had a headache since he's woke up this morning.

I am trying to let him sleep it off as much as possible but is there anything else I can do to possibly help him along?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Um how do you know the cat has a headache? :huh: I know they can exhibit pain but its usually not easy to tell where it is.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Um how do you know the cat has a headache? :huh: I know they can exhibit pain but its usually not easy to tell where it is.


Because he's acting like he did last time he had a headache


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

How about giving him the hair of the dog?


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> How about giving him the hair of the dog?


I don't have a dog. I have 2 cats.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

When do the school holidays end?


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

havoc said:


> When do the school holidays end?


I don't know. They're early September usually aren't they?

I don't have any kids so wouldn't know.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

CatAttack said:


> I don't know. They're early September usually aren't they?
> 
> I don't have any kids so wouldn't know.


But you do know when your cat has a headache


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

of course I do.

Is anybody going to help me or not?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if you believe your cat has a headache then you should take him/her to the vets for a catscan, just to rule out the possibitity of a tumor? if its a stress related headache then give the cat some peace and quiethope you both feeling better soon


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

can you explain how you found out he had a headache last time. I'm quite confused.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> catscan


Really? -_-


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

what have you tried already?


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> if you believe your cat has a headache then you should take him/her to the vets for a catscan, just to rule out the possibitity of a tumor? if its a stress related headache then give the cat some peace and quiethope you both feeling better soon


I'm sure it's not going to be a sign of something serious. Every Time you get a headache, do you go to hospital? I would only go to the vets if his headache lasted a few days.

The idea of this thread was to try and find something which may help him get rid of the headache faster e.g. (Completely made up obviously) letting him breathe in water vapour.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> what have you tried already?


Nothing yet just been letting him sleep it off. I just want to see if there is anything I can actually do to help it along.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

This is potentially very serious. You need to go and tell mummy you haven't been taking your medication.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

havoc said:


> This is potentially very serious. You need to go and tell mummy you haven't been taking your medication.


Please don't be a prick


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if your cat has been holding head to one side and a little off balance ?, best to get checked out as this could be a ear infection which can turn pretty nasty fast

what are his/her symptoms?


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> if your cat has been holding head to one side and a little off balance ?, best to get checked out as this could be a ear infection which can turn pretty nasty fast
> 
> what are his/her symptoms?


Nothing like that, he's just got a headache. Just like you or I have from time to time.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

surely this is a joke?!


how would you know your cat has a headache? when we get headaches only we know and no one else can tell unless we tell them we have one so how do you know your cat has a headache'?

and we don't allow abusive language here I suggest you apologise to havoc


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

CatAttack said:


> Nothing like that, he's just got a headache. *Just like you or I have from time to time*.


OK, I may be going to regret this, but here goes....

What exactly makes you think your cat has a headache? What symptoms is s/he exhibiting? It's no good saying things like the BIB because you and I are capable of verbalising the fact that we have a headache. Our cats obviously can't.

You've asked us for help, so give us the info we need to be able to.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> OK, I may be going to regret this, but here goes....
> 
> What exactly makes you think your cat has a headache? What symptoms is s/he exhibiting? It's no good saying things like the BIB because you and I are capable of verbalising the fact that we have a headache. Our cats obviously can't.
> 
> You've asked us for help, so give us the info we need to be able to.


I'm sure as cat owners you can all tell when your cat is "off" without there being symptoms per se.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

CatAttack said:


> I'm sure as cat owners you can all tell when your cat is "off" without there being symptoms per se.


If one of my cats was "off" for no apparent reason I would sure as hell get them to a vet to make sure there was no hidden medical problem for them to be "off" I sure as hell wouldn't assume it was "just a headache"



Knew I shouldn't have fed it...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

ok, I am going to bite...if only for the sake of the cat.
Sometimes I can tell by a cat's expression (yes, they can convey expressions) that they are not feeling well, almost as if they are frowning. This facial expression may be reinforced by behavioural patterns such as sitting/lying in a certain position or taking itself off to hide away and sleep.

If any of these signs persisted for more than half a day, or the cat did not want to eat...I would deem a visit to the vet to be necessary. I would not interpret this as a 'headache' but rather that it was generally unwell.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> ok, I am going to bite...if only for the sake of the cat.
> Sometimes I can tell by a cat's expression (yes, they can convey expressions) that they are not feeling well, almost as if they are frowning. This facial expression may be reinforced by behavioural patterns such as sitting/lying in a certain position or taking itself off to hide away and sleep.
> 
> If any of these signs persisted for more than half a day, or the cat did not want to eat...I would deem a visit to the vet to be necessary. I would not interpret this as a 'headache' but rather that it was generally unwell.


You seem to know what I am talking about more than everybody else here. I'm pretty sure it's a headache though.

You do seem a little over paranoid. Yes, if he did have this headache for a few days, I would go to the vets but for the sake of about 12 hours, I don't think it warrants it yet - they are closed now anyway. I am sure that you don't go to your doctors if you have a headache for half a day, do you?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

for humans we have easy access to pain killers when we feel sore or whatever, its not the same for animals


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> for humans we have easy access to pain killers when we feel sore or whatever, its not the same for animals


Exactly, that's why I want him to get rid of his headache as fast as possible.

I suppose I could crush some paracetamol tablets into his food.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

lots of peace and quiet then thats what i like when i got a headache, extra fluids too as its really warm atm, mix some warm water into her wet food for extra moisture.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> lots of peace and quiet then thats what i like when i got a headache, extra fluids too as its really warm atm, mix some warm water into her wet food for extra moisture.


That's a great idea, exactly the sort of thing I made this thread to find. Thank you!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

CatAttack said:


> Exactly, that's why I want him to get rid of his headache as fast as possible.
> 
> I* suppose I could crush some paracetamol tablets into his food*.


Really, really not.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

glad to be of help , although i been reading backwards and see you done a good job of introducing yourself, best not to insult people with swear words even if you feel you have been insulted, we love to help people and pets to the best of our abilitys and sometimes need a little background info to do this,


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Please please please do not give your cat paracetamol or any other medications made for humans, you will surely kill him!


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

muffin789 said:


> Really, really not.





Shadow And Lightning said:


> Please please please do not give your cat paracetamol or any other medications made for humans, you will surely kill him!


I was joking, I would never do that. Surely it's obvious not to do so?

I was shocked to read that article to find that some people are actually moronic enough to think that it's a good idea :yikes:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

CatAttack said:


> Please don't be a prick


Nice 



CatAttack said:


> I suppose I could crush some paracetamol tablets into his food.


*Definitely not!!! *



CatAttack said:


> I was joking, I would never do that. Surely it's obvious not to do so?
> 
> I was shocked to read that article to find that some people are actually moronic enough to think that it's a good idea :yikes:


Actually, it's moronic to joke about it. There could be some morons on this forum that'd take the joke as serious advice


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm very intrigued how you know your cat has a headache  what are the signs? It could help us with our cats by knowing this!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if your cat really seems to have a headache........check temperature , as you may not have a thermomotor then put your cheek or hand on his ear if they feel abnormally warm then he may have a temp, which may be causing the pain, try cooling cat with ice cubes,dont throw water on him obviously, maybe a fan at a safe distance supervised


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

CatAttack said:


> I was joking, I would never do that. Surely it's obvious not to do so?
> 
> I was shocked to read that article to find that some people are actually moronic enough to think that it's a good idea :yikes:


So why not make it clear you were joking then? :thumbdown:

You seem determined to avoid telling us what signs your cat is exhibiting to make you think s/he has a headache so we can try to help him/her, and for that reason i won't be investing any more of my time in this thread. I'm out.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it this cat
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/272257-cat-frequently-almost-vomitting.html

Or this cat

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/283468-treating-infected-eye.html

Are you still living in a remote area that you need to fly to your nearest vets?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

havoc said:


> When do the school holidays end?


 At least another week of holidays to go....sigh!

To prevent a headache in a cat avoid heavy drinking sesions. In case of a cat secretly going out on the tiles then hair of the cat is essential the following day.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Once my female cat seemed ill but fortunately she recovered over the weekend before Monday when I was considering taking her into the vets. She just took herself off in a quiet spot and slept, but she kept going to drink which was the important thing.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: I think I might have heard everything now!


I dont know about the cat, but this forum gives ME a headache sometimes :ciappa:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I love this thread. It reminds me of the two Ronnie's "fork handles". Not sure why!

I'm sure that cats must experience headaches and lots of other pains that we suffer from too. I am also desperately intrigued to know how to tell the signs of a cat with a headache.

I hope your cat is feeling better soon. Perhaps you both need to stay in a dark room until the symptoms have subsided.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> I hope your cat is feeling better soon. Perhaps you both need to stay in a dark room until the symptoms have subsided.


He's seemed to have slept it mostly off now. He's slept almost solidly for about 2 days now to get rid of it lol, getting up only for food and a quick walk around the garden.
I don't know if its all gone, obviously it is almost impossible to determine this with a cat, but I think he's getting to be his usual self again now. Thanks for the concern. I don't know why you though I should be a a darkroom too though?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

That's great to hear that he's feeling better - headaches really are horrible things.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Your cat seems to have a lot of problems crop up, that you would like to treat at home, as apparently it costs you £500 to fly to your nearest vets.

Except in another thread you said you had several vets near you so you would visit one.

I have just had a look for you for the future, just in case your cat develops a migraine or something.

The nearest vet to Eday is in Kirkwall. There is a daily ferry service from Eday to Kirkwall, so you wont need to fly next time, especially as there is only one flight a week to and from Eday - its on a Wednesday by the way - but you obviously already know that right?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

CatAttack said:


> For the past 3 days, my cat has been squintingly slightly with one eye. I took no notice for a while as I thought that maybe he just hit it slightly or something. But today I noticed that there was a little discharge that kind of looks like a yellow tear. It looks just like human sleep and there isn't much of it.
> 
> What can I do to treat this at home and prevent it getting worse?
> 
> We live in a very remote area and we cannot get him to a vets.





CatAttack said:


> Because most of you said that I needed to immediately see a vet. I paid the expense of around £500 to fly my cat to our nearest vets earlier today.
> 
> The vet said to leave it to heal naturally.
> 
> I guess I can't fix my car after all now.


Really? That was posted on a Friday - there are only flights out of Eday on a Wednesday.
Eday Tourism Association, Eday, Orkney - Getting Around Eday



CatAttack said:


> I live in Eday





CatAttack said:


> There are two or three vets near me so I'll ring them all, thanks for suggesting it.





CatAttack said:


> He is registered at a vets and he has had jabs.
> 
> He just hasn't been for something like this for a long time.


Why not just ring the one that he is registered with?

Or, and this is a much better suggestion, why don't you grow up and stop posting silly little tales?

The first rule of being a good liar is to remember what you have said previously, and to make sure you can back up your fabrications.

Your threads just show you to be stupid as well as a liar.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Ha ha.I am at work with nothing to do so thought I would pop on here. Thanks for the laugh, OP is obviously bored as well! Pretty sure they dont even have a pet, just a warped sense of humour!


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Really? That was posted on a Friday - there are only flights out of Eday on a Wednesday.


That flight is primarily for tourists. The plane is often used at other times of the week by residents and those who work in Eday on other days although there is no set day.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

CatAttack said:


> You seem to know what I am talking about more than everybody else here. I'm pretty sure it's a headache though.
> 
> You do seem a little over paranoid. Yes, if he did have this headache for a few days, I would go to the vets but for the sake of about 12 hours, I don't think it warrants it yet - they are closed now anyway. *I am sure that you don't go to your doctors if you have a headache for half a day, do you*?


Depending on the type of headache, I would see my GP after 12 hours, or if I suspected the pain was a bleed in my brain I'd go to A+E.......a sudden 'thunder clap' headache, or a headache with neck stiffness and photophobia would definitely need investigating swiftly....shame the cat can't tell you how the 'headache' started so you can make that decision...

How did you/the vet know last time that it was a headache?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

CatAttack said:


> My cats had a headache since he's woke up this morning.
> 
> I am trying to let him sleep it off as much as possible but is there anything else I can do to possibly help him along?





CatAttack said:


> Because he's acting like he did last time he had a headache


What did you do last time he had a headache ? You are asking for help but are the only person to have had an experience so it's difficult to know what help you are asking for.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

francesandjon said:


> Depending on the type of headache, I would see my GP after 12 hours, or if I suspected the pain was a bleed in my brain I'd go to A+E.......a sudden 'thunder clap' headache, or a headache with neck stiffness and photophobia would definitely need investigating swiftly....shame the cat can't tell you how the 'headache' started so you can make that decision...
> 
> How did you/the vet know last time that it was a headache?


That sounds a little like hypochondria to me. I would definitely wait 3 or 4 days before even considering booking a GP appointment for a headache.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

CatAttack said:


> That sounds a little like hypochondria to me. I would definitely wait 3 or 4 days before even considering booking a GP appointment for a headache.


If you had a subdural - haemotoma (feels like a really bad headache), or meningitis and waited 3 or 4 days you would be dead! Any severe head ache that comes on incredibly quickly needs checking asap.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

spid said:


> If you had a subdural - haemotoma (feels like a really bad headache) and waited 3 or 4 days you would be dead! Any severe head ache that comes on incredibly quickly needs checking asap.


A headache is a symptom of an incredibly large amount of disorders or illnesses. If everybody went to the doctors enquiring about these int he same manner as you seem to believe they should, the NHS would be bankrupt within weeks.

You may as well be saying "Oh my back is sore this morning, I must have spinal cancer"


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

CatAttack said:


> A headache is a symptom of an incredibly large amount of disorders or illnesses. If everybody went to the doctors enquiring about these int he same manner as you seem to believe they should, the NHS would be bankrupt within weeks.
> 
> You may as well be saying "Oh my back is sore this morning, I must have spinal cancer"


 You don't die of spinal cancer within 24 hours - whereas you can with headaches of a severe nature.

Hmm, yeah. But . . . my mum died of a sub dural haemotoma after ignoring the sudden onset of a severe headache (which was unusual symptom for her) for just a day, so I think I have some experience here. There are some symptoms that just require a Drs appointment, and some that even require immediate admittance to ICU. Meningitis for example is also a quick killer. Wait a few days, just incase, and you are dead. However, at least you will be able to say, should this ever happen to you, that you didn't cost the NHS anything!


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

spid said:


> You don't die of spinal cancer within 24 hours - whereas you can with headaches of a severe nature.
> 
> Hmm, yeah. But . . . my mum died of a sub dural haemotoma after ignoring the sudden onset of a severe headache (which was unusual symptom for her) for just a day, so I think I have some experience here. There are some symptoms that just require a Drs appointment, and some that even require immediate admittance to ICU. Meningitis for example is also a quick killer. Wait a few days, just incase, and you are dead. However, at least you will be able to say, should this ever happen to you, that you didn't cost the NHS anything!


I am very sorry to hear of your mother's passing 

Nevertheless, in the majority of cases a headache is still nothing to concern a medical professional over.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

CatAttack said:


> That sounds a little like hypochondria to me. I would definitely wait 3 or 4 days before even considering booking a GP appointment for a headache.


See below!



spid said:


> If you had a subdural - haemotoma (feels like a really bad headache), or meningitis and waited 3 or 4 days you would be dead! Any severe head ache that comes on incredibly quickly needs checking asap.


As a medical professional I stand by my previous comments for the reasons that Spid has mentioned.

And as a sufferer of chronic back pain....no, I don't think I have spinal cancer despite having no imaging of my back being done, and therefore no conclusive proof that there is no nasty tumour lurking.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

CatAttack said:


> I am very sorry to hear of your mother's passing
> 
> Nevertheless, in the majority of cases a headache is still nothing to concern a medical professional over.


No-one said it was - what was said was that a sudden unusually severe headache needed looking at - you said it didn't.

By the way - if that's your cat in your pic - he's got gingivitis and needs his teeth looking at.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

I think we've gone a little off-topic lol.

So... for future reference, if my cat ever has a headache is it really just best to leave them?

Maybe add a little more water to their food?

Anything else?
This thread has spanned 6 pages and I've had but one suggestion.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish I could tell if my cats had a headaches. You certainly have a talent there.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> I wish I could tell if my cats had a headaches. You certainly have a talent there.


Why can't you?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Because you haven't given us any idea how you know he has a headache! He's been off colour, and not eaten and that could be for a variety of causes. He could have eaten poison, he could have stomach ache, he could have strained a muscle. We aren't vets, and without 'seeing' the displayed symptoms can't help. 
If you want to call it a headache and let it resolve itself then that's your call. I personally wouldn't let my cat be off colour for 3 or 4 days in the hopes it was a simple headache. 

Whereas that photo is glaringly obvious that those gums are inflamed and need looking at!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

CatAttack said:


> Why can't you?


What EXACTLY does your cat do that tells you he has a headache?


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

spid said:


> Because you haven't given us any idea how you know he has a headache! He's been off colour, and not eaten and that could be for a variety of causes. He could have eaten poison, he could have stomach ache, he could have strained a muscle. We aren't vets, and without 'seeing' the displayed symptoms can't help.
> If you want to call it a headache and let it resolve itself then that's your call. I personally wouldn't let my cat be off colour for 3 or 4 days in the hopes it was a simple headache.
> 
> Whereas that photo is glaringly obvious that those gums are inflamed and need looking at!


Oh no, it's nothing like that, he's eating fine.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

How do you know your cat has a headache.....If the pic in your posts is of your cat,It may be their teeth that is causing your cat to be "feeling off it".

If you're that concerned stop spamming up the thread and Go to the vets.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> How do you know your cat has a headache.....If the pic in your posts is of your cat,It may be their teeth that is causing your cat to be "feeling off it".
> 
> If you're that concerned stop spamming up the thread and Go to the vets.


I'm not concerned. As I said earlier, he is feeling better today I think.
I just want to now what I can do for future reference


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

CatAttack said:


> Oh no, it's nothing like that, he's eating fine.


That is not the usual colour of heathy gums! ANd still no description of headache symptoms.

So you KNOW he has a headache, but can't see gingivitis when it is clear and apparent? Of course they could be the beginnings of rodent ulcers - steroids clear those up!

I'm out.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

CatAttack said:


> I'm not concerned. As I said earlier, he is feeling better today I think.
> *I just want to now what I can do for future reference*


Ring your vet and ask them, advice doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

that poor cats mouth must be very sore 
my jakes isn't even anywhere near that close and hes been the vets for it


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

CatAttack said:


> I'm not concerned. As I said earlier, he is feeling better today I think.
> I just want to now what I can do for future reference


You obviously are concerned because you are asking what to do for future reference and everyone has said go to the vets if you think your cat becomes unwell again.

There you go,your question's been answered!! :thumbup:


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

spid said:


> That is not the usual colour of heathy gums! ANd still no description of headache symptoms.
> 
> So you KNOW he has a headache, but can't see gingivitis when it is clear and apparent? Of course they could be the beginnings of rodent ulcers - steroids clear those up!
> 
> I'm out.


oh, no, he hasn't got a headache now, it's passed.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> that poor cats mouth must be very sore


Pardon?

Do headaches hurt cat's mouths?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

CatAttack said:


> Pardon?
> 
> Do headaches hurt cat's mouths?


talking about the cat in your picture with the mouth open!


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> talking about the cat in your picture with the mouth open!


Oh, my signature?


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> talking about the cat in your picture with the mouth open!


I don't think I need to take the cat to the vets.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

CatAttack said:


> I don't think I need to take the cat to the vets.


You are obviously emotionally immature, mentally unstable and have* way* too much idle time on your hands. Which is NEVER a good combination. No wonder your cat has chronic headaches. :rolleyes5: Poor cat.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> You are obviously emotionally immature, mentally unstable and have* way* too much idle time on your hands. Which is NEVER a good combination. No wonder your cat has chronic headaches. :rolleyes5: Poor cat.


Why?
I do not understand why nobody, bar one person, will give me a straight answer on this forum.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

CatAttack said:


> Why?
> I do not understand why nobody, bar one person, will give me a straight answer on this forum.


Because you make things up, and never give a straight answer yourself.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Because you make things up, and never give a straight answer yourself.


What do you mean?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this now to read through.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

this will remain closed but I just want to let people know that CatAttack's cat has recovered and is back to normal today. 
Could I also please ask members not to leap to the conclusion that someone is a troll just because they post in an odd manner. You may well be right but it's better to report posts to be dealt with rather than making comments which end up in threads being closed.


----------

